# best in ceiling speakers to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have just bought the denon x6200w with a roger sound labs cg24 5.2 speaker package and 2 addittional cg4s as extra surrounds witch will be connected to a emotiva xpa3 to power the main fronts and centre

my question is in your opionons what would be the best in ceiling atmos/dts x/ 3d aurora speakers or/best height on wall to use thanks


----------

